# How to Tie King Leaders



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, it is about that time of year. There are lots of different ways to make king rigs. You could ask 10 people and get 10 different answers. Here is how I tie mine (watch in HD for best results):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeVXkzSjsnI&feature=youtu.be&noredirect=1


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Will, 

I have been doing this for a long time and I have never seen it done like that. I might have to give it a try. That was pretty quick.


John


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

John,
You must be lost roaming the kayak forum! Ain't nobody got time for that. It takes a lot less time then that when I am not stopping to explain everything. You knocking the dust off of your back and or boat anytime soon?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Try snelling the front hook that goes into the baits nose instead of the figure-8. It keeps the hook inline with the leader. Are you not having any spinning issues when trolling dead bait or are you just using this rig for live baits?


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I ran it last weekend just to burn some gas but as for fishing I'm not sure when I can do that. The Dr. told me no rough seas and no lifting anything over 15 lbs. I'm 5 weeks post op right now. I'm hoping to go tag some more dolphin this season. I've got 10 or 20 tags to stick in those little p-nut dolphin. I'm gonna do more slow trolling for kings this year also.


John


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

JD - I use live and dead baits. No spinning issues. Just have to ensure the knot on the lead hook is top dead center of the treble each time before deploying the bait. The front hook looked out of whack on the video because I didn't take the time to move the knot of the lead hook to center. I do that prior to baiting. Thanks for the info though...always good to hear how others do things and expand the "bag o' tricks!"


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I snell knot both hooks and figure 8 the swivel. Like you said, everybody has got their own way.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

That's helpful. Thanks.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Pitt said:


> I snell knot both hooks and figure 8 the swivel. Like you said, everybody has got their own way.


I do too, but I use a 2/0 live bait hook and two size 4 trebles. 

Also, check out the ball bearing Tsunami brand swivels from Wal-Mart. Ball bearing swivels are better then barrel swivels to help prevent line twist. The Tsunami brand ball bearing swivels are about a third of the price of name brand and work fine IMO.

OP, have you ever had kings chew through 27# seven strand? I have more times then I am happy with. I use 40# primarily, 60# if Im pulling big baits or if its cloudy/rough/murky and only go to 27# if its calm and clear and the fish just dont seem to be eating.


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

JD, I do get cutoff once in a while. I would say about one out of twenty five kings or so. However, some of those are due to being lazy and not putting on a new leader when I should after several fish. I do run 40 or 60 pound on occasion but not very often. I'm not too heartbroken when I lose one since I catch them by the buttload and they are pretty low on my list of fish to eat.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Try snelling the front hook that goes into the baits nose instead of the figure-8. It keeps the hook inline with the leader. Are you not having any spinning issues when trolling dead bait or are you just using this rig for live baits?


I too snell the front hook just so it lays a little more natural. Not saying the figure 8 method is wrong , it's just a personal preference. Good informative video!


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the input guys. I am by no means an expert. Just sharing what I have had success with for any new people out there wanting to give it a shot. We, as fisherman, can always learn something new. I may just try the snelling of the front hook as it seems popular. Run it side by side with a straight figure eight setup and let the fish decide for me. Thanks, Will


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I made a few the other night and just did haywire twists with 58lb tooth proof single strand wire. Maybe I need to change them?


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jason,
Plenty of people use single strand. It is all just personal preference. Haywire twist is the go to for single strand as far as I know...


----------



## HOKIES2012 (Mar 14, 2013)

Good video Will. The storage part was nice. Last time i made my own it was a nightmare when I went to get them out of my box lol.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I made a few the other night and just did haywire twists with 58lb tooth proof single strand wire. Maybe I need to change them?


I use single strand & the haywire twist for my king rigs too


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I've used single strand before. I feel like they don't last as long as 7 strand.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I just used what I had. I think I have sevenstrand too!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use single strand. It doesn't last as long, but it's very stealthy and can be rigged without any tools, including cutters. It's also dirt cheap


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Always single stand...and throw a 1oz jig head as the front hook


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

I use single strand also on my dusters with 3-7/0 hooks and frozen cigs. Havent tried just a bait leader yet. Just got to remember to keep your hands away from their mouths when they are freaking out. I thought this one was done freaking out. I WAS WRONG.








Half king blood half mine. LoL


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

dam Colton!"!!!!!!!!! What the hell????


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Rookie mistake that I will not be making again. That picture was taken after we cut the barb off. I pulled it out after that took 20 minutes to collect myself and fished for another five hours. I'm just glad my buddy got the King unhooked before freaked out again. Or I probably would have had to go to the hospital.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

COALTRAIN said:


> I use single strand also on my dusters with 3-7/0 hooks and frozen cigs. Havent tried just a bait leader yet. Just got to remember to keep your hands away from their mouths when they are freaking out. I thought this one was done freaking out. I WAS WRONG.
> 
> View attachment 78125
> 
> Half king blood half mine. LoL


i knew a guy who had to have muscles in stuff cut out of his middle finger from gangrene he got picking up a shark like that........too...lol:blink:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

ouch


----------

